# LED Trailer light recomendation



## longshot (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm tired of having to drain and clean my lights after every trip to make them work again. What I'm looking for is an LED light that is very waterproof. I have the standard square lt. with the two studs out the back. Any suggestions


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 20, 2014)

There are several LED lights out there that will work. We sell a couple different ones. I bought a set at Walmart and they are on their 5th season with out any problems.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jun 24, 2014)

You should be able to find an LED unit that will bolt right up to the mounting holes. They are a great investment in easy and safe boating.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is a Kit:

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Optronics-Waterproof-LED-Trailer-Light-Kit&i=76087

Or you can just buy the lights if your wiring harness and all are in good shape


Best thing I ever did - no need to worry or even unplug EVER


----------



## Zum (Jun 29, 2014)

Probably going to jinx myself here but I have the no waterproof, bulb lights and in the last 5/6 years only ever had to replace acouple bulbs.
Always unplug them before submerging and only used in salt afew times a year.
I will say though, when they do go, LED lights would be what goes on next.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 29, 2014)

Northern tool has some inexpensive kits. I swapped mine over last fall.


----------



## jerseyjimk (Jun 29, 2014)

walmart has the blazer brand,about 54 bucks.I'll let you know how they work out


----------



## JoshKeller (Jul 4, 2014)

tractor supply has the light sets for $39.99


----------



## shu2kill (Jul 15, 2014)

i wired my trailer with these leds, i can find them locally for $0.85 per bar with 3 leds. i use 2 bars for the break and one for the turn signal. they have in lots of colors so you can install them also inside the boat, yellow blinkers, etc... 

https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/led-module-strings/


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359609#p359609 said:


> shu2kill » 15 Jul 2014, 20:17[/url]"]i wired my trailer with these leds, i can find them locally for $0.85 per bar with 3 leds. i use 2 bars for the break and one for the turn signal. they have in lots of colors so you can install them also inside the boat, yellow blinkers, etc...
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/led-module-strings/



do you have a picture?


----------



## shu2kill (Jul 17, 2014)

of the setup? no i dont, but i basically just stuck them with the 3M tape they have, to a part of the frame of the trailer. 

im wiring another trailer, maybe i will finish it this weekend, if so i will post pics of it.


----------



## kissfan4 (Jul 21, 2014)

bought a set from walmart, this is the 12th year. No issues, plug them in when i hook up the boat, and unplug when i get home.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 21, 2014)

I got my set from either Walmart or Harbor Freight about 6 years ago and I haven't had a single issue. I leave them plugged in when I dunk the boat...which looks pretty cool at night.


----------



## shu2kill (Jul 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359754#p359754 said:


> SumDumGuy » 17 Jul 2014, 00:47[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359609#p359609 said:
> ...



i just finished today wiring my trailer. i used 2 red leds for the driving lights, and one for the signals. 

i welded an angle to attach them vertically, since horizontally i couldnt fit the 3 of them. the one on the far right is the blinker, the other 2 are the driving lights. i also prepared the trailer to add yellow markers on the sides, maybe i will add them tomorrow. 







heres a shot of them turned on. i was about 2 yards away as thats the max i could go inside my driveway. its an ihpone pic so its not too clear, but it gives an idea of the brightness...


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks nice and bright. What do those cost you, better/cheaper than "regular" trailer lights?


----------



## shu2kill (Jul 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361002#p361002 said:


> SumDumGuy » 25 Jul 2014, 21:05[/url]"]Looks nice and bright. What do those cost you, better/cheaper than "regular" trailer lights?



thanx. i see several advantages to them over regular lights. first of all, i get those for $0.85 each, i use 3 per side, so i have about $5 in them, plus the wiring and the plug. besides, they are "low profile" and come with a strip of 3M glue so i just clean the surface and stick them in wherever i want without having to fabricate special brackets or tabs. they also come with tabs for screws if you want to drill the trailer, but thats not needed as the 3M glue is very strong. also, they are waterproof, or watertight, im not sure, but the friend that told me about them, wired some to test and dumped them on a bucket full of water, and they stayed ON under water without a problem. so, if you forget to unplug before backing up, most probably it wont be an issue. 

also, they come in different colors. im getting a set of smaller yellow ones, its about a 1.5" strip with only 2 leds instead of 3, to put them on the sides of the trailer. and when i finish my boat rebuild, i will install blue or red ones for the interior. they lighten the inside of boat enough for night fishing, and since they are LEDS the consume very little power.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 26, 2014)

very nice; I'm going to look into tjid.

Thanks!


----------

